
Show HN: A social code snippet manager - albydarned
https://slickb.it
======
albydarned
Hey there HN!

I want to share a project I've been working on. _slickbit_ , the _social code
snippet manager_

 _Features_

\- Cloud storage

\- Private snippets

\- Unlisted snippets

\- Snippet history

\- Collections

\- Full text search

\- More stuff coming!

 _Why another code snippet manager?_

When looking for a code snippet manager, I found many of them to be too
expensive (~$100/year) or lacking the features I wanted like strong social and
sharing features. I hope slickbit can become a place where we can focus
solutions instead of problems while preserving public discourse and feedback.

 _Where do I sign up?_

Visit [https://slickb.it](https://slickb.it) to sign up and give it a test
drive. Its 100% free to sign up, no card required. As an incentive, the first
25 users will get a _free premium account_. Thanks for checking it out!

